# How old is too old to butcher?



## ConnieW (Jun 28, 2017)

I may have accidentally posted this somewhere else but I'm still learning my way around this site. Anyways...... My husband and I are just starting our venture into goating. We have two two and a half year old pygmys my husband would like to butcher but he's not sure what the quality of the meat will be like with them at this age. He has processed cattle, hogs, and deer but these will be our first goats. At this age would they only be good ground up or are there still some worthwhile cuts of meat? We do have a 3 month old NigerianX doeling and are now looking foe a buckling to breed for meat as well as trying the milking/cheese making. Also what is the recommended age for processing a goat? I apologize for so many questions but there is so much to learn! Thanks in advance for help and advice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mostly just bumping this up, but I think it would be fine to butcher him now. Not totally sure on that though, hopefully someone else will see this and reply soon


----------



## ConnieW (Jun 28, 2017)

I appreciate it.


----------



## Honsby (Jun 26, 2017)

ConnieW said:


> We have two two and a half year old pygmys my husband would like to butcher but he's not sure what the quality of the meat will be like with them at this age. He has processed cattle, hogs, and deer but these will be our first goats.


One of the first things I learned about goats was that they are related to deer and since the hunters will eat bucks with huge, i.e., old, racks and beg for more, just throw them on the spit. It's the crock pot though that can make up for the difference in years. 

Also, I would believe they will taste like what they are eating. So, if they have a steady diet of roses...


----------

